
Markdownfmt: Like gofmt, but for Markdown - slimsag
https://github.com/shurcooL/markdownfmt
======
slimsag
(the author is a friend of mine), posting this here because I always forget
that this project exists but I think it's super useful :) thought others might
not have seen it yet

